# Black ops 4



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Black ops 4 is released today, I'll be off later to get my copy, any thoughts on the game?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm interested to see how this compares to Black Ops 3 which is that last of the COD series that I really liked.

First year I haven't bought the new COD release and sod's law will probably mean that it's going to be a good one.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I have been put off buying it as I heard it is online only.


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

It is online only. No story mode. Seems quite good so far


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

My personal opinion is that it is terrible. I played the Beta and hated the Blackout mode... seems very similar to Fortnite (which I also hate :lol. Got the game through today and have played it for about 20-30 minutes. The lack of campaign really annoys me as this was one of the main reasons I enjoyed the games. Think I will go back to COD WW2 as I love the War modes on Multiplayer. Just my take on it...

P.S It probably doesn't help that I was terrible at the Blackout mode and died basically every time before I could even find a gun!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I downloaded it this morning and only played a couple of maps but so far I don’t like it. Not sure if it’s the maps I don’t like or the overall feel of the game.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> I downloaded it this morning and only played a couple of maps but so far I don't like it. Not sure if it's the maps I don't like or the overall feel of the game.


I'm with you on this point, I took my copy back the next day, I just couldn't get on with it. I ended up getting modern warfare remastered, love it.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

To save me a google search - because i'm lazy & i know you guys can help!

What ever happened to a Modern Warfare 2 remake and/or is their going to be one?!

In my opinion, the only good COD game! I moved over to the battlefield camp after...


----------

